# Kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate



## nnquynh (10/8/20)

*Kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate mờ sẹo thâm*
Kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate mờ sẹo thâm giúp sức tiến hành lành, phục hồi da, nhờ sự kết hợp của đa dạng chất có lợi tạo môi trường kháng khuẩn tối ưu trên da. Cùng DailyVita.vn tìm hiểu kỹ hơn về sản phẩm qua Topic dưới đây!

*1. Giới thiệu kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate mờ sẹo thâm*
Kem mờ sẹo thâm Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream là sản phẩm bao gồm không còn xa lạ hoạt chất đã được nghiên cứu có nguy cơ liền sẹo, mờ thâm, kháng khuẩn và bảo vệ vùng da bị tổn thương, làm mới tế bào da, giúp vết thương không mất nhiều thời gian lành và liền sẹo. Thành phần khoáng có trong sản phẩm trợ giúp tiến hành dịu da, tránh tổn thương, kích ứng. Sản phẩm của thương hiệu Avène thường được kết hợp quy trình sản xuất dược và mỹ phẩm đem lại công hiệu cao mà vẫn an toàn cho làn da và sức khỏe.

Kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate mờ sẹo thâm tư vấn phổ biến hoạt chất hỗ trợ thực hiện lành da, giúp bình phục da, giảm nhiễm khuẩn, lành sẹo, lành những vết thương do tác nhân từ bên ngoài như laser hay giải phẫu làm đẹp, mờ thâm sau mụn... Dịu mát. Sản phẩm có thể áp dụng để cải tạo hăm tã, vết bỏng vết mổ... Ở trẻ sơ sinh.






_Kem Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream 40ml của Pháp mẫu cũ_










_Kem Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream 40ml của Pháp mẫu mới_

*2. Thành phần kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate mờ sẹo thâm*
Thành phần có trong kem mờ sẹo thâm Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream 40ml

Sucralfate 1%: Hoạt chất có dạng vi hạt siêu mịn giúp phục hồi da, kích thích làm mới làn da, giúp sức thực hiện lành sẹo và vết thương

Đồng Sulfate 0.2%, Kẽm Sulfate 0.1%, Kẽm Oxit 4%: Sự kết hợp của ba loại hợp chất giúp đỡ giảm nhiễm khuẩn, bảo vệ làn da bị tổn thương

Nước khoáng Avene 45%: Thành phần cấp thiết làm dịu da, giảm kích ứng trên bề mặt da

Sản phẩm không chứa chất bảo quản, hương liệu, hợp lý với mọi loại da kể cả da nhạy cảm hay da trẻ sơ sinh.

*3. điểm cộng kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate mờ sẹo thâm*
Sản phẩm có bao gồm thành phần an toàn đã được kiểm nghiệm kỹ lưỡng cần phải biết thể ứng dụng được trên mọi loại da kể cả da nhạy cảm nhất, có thể dùng được cho cả trẻ sơ sinh

Kem Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream cung cấp tiến hành lành da, lành sẹo và hồi phục da, làm lành vết thương vì tác nhân bên ngoài gây ra nên

Sản phẩm được đựng trong tuýp kim loại dễ lấy kem, dễ bảo quản nhờ có phần nắp vặn chắc chắn không sợ tràn ra ngoài khi mang đi bên mình

Kem Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream có thể áp dụng liên tục mà không gây tác dụng phụ, có tinh chất dưỡng ẩm nên không làm da bị khô, bong tróc

Chất kem khá đặc nên khi thoa lên da gây cảm giác nhờn dính nhưng cũng dễ tán đều và không bị rít.

bởi vì tài năng thẩm thấu lâu hơn bình thường nên bạn chỉ nên thoa một lớp mỏng, sau đó có thể thoa lớp khác chồng lên để kem dễ thấm và không dây ra quần áo

giá cả hợp lý, phải chăng. Chất kem đặc nên tuýp 40ml có thể áp dụng được trong khoảng thời gian dài.








_Kem Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream 40ml của Pháp dùng được cho mọi loại da_

*4. Hướng dẫn sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate mờ sẹo thâm*
Vệ sinh da sau đấy thoa kem lên vùng da bị tổn thương, thâm nhọt vào buổi sáng và buổi tối.

Không thoa kem khi vết thương còn ướt và rỉ dịch

Kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream giúp sức tốt cho da bị sẹo vì mụn nhọt, da có vết thâm, có vết thương bởi yếu tố bên ngoài gây nên.

Đậy kín nắp sau đó sử dụng. Bảo quản địa chỉ khô ráo, thoáng mát, hạn chế địa chỉ có nhiệt độ cao và tia nắng trực tiếp chiếu vào.

*6. Kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate mờ sẹo thâm có chất lượng không?*
Kem mờ sẹo thâm Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream được các chuyên gia liễu trên thế giới kiểm định cao, là sản phẩm rộng rãi trong trị sẹo, tái tạo và bình phục da không chỉ tại Pháp mà còn không còn xa lạ tại nhiều nước trên toàn cầu. Sản phẩm dùng được cho thông thường vấn đề như da trầy xước, tổn thương vì laser, nứt nẻ, tẩy lông, lộ niêm mạc, bỏng... Giúp làn da đều nhanh lành, mờ sẹo thâm, đều màu và rạng rỡ.








_Kem Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream 40ml của Pháp giúp đỡ làm mờ sẹo thâm_

*7. tìm kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate mờ sẹo thâm chính hãng ở đâu?*
mua kem mờ sẹo thâm Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream 40ml tại DailyVita.vn là nơi uy tín bán sản phẩm hàng hiệu sẽ giúp bạn có thể trải nghiệm hết lợi ích tốt sản phẩm cũng như để bảo vệ cho sức khỏe của bản thân. Để chọn kem mờ sẹo thâm Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream 40ml bạn có thể liên hệ theo tài liệu dưới đây:

*8. tư liệu sản phẩm*
Hãng sản xuất: Avène

Xuất xứ: Pháp

Quy cách đóng gói: Tuýp 40ml

bảng giá kem dưỡng ẩm Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream: 255.000 VNĐ/Tuýp

Trên đây là những tài liệu khía cạnh về kem mờ sẹo thâm Avene Cicalfate Repair Cream 40ml mà DailyVita muốn tư vấn cho bạn.



sử dụng rộng rãi: Thực phẩm này không cần phải là thuốc, không có tác dụng thay thế thuốc chữa trị bệnh, hữu hiệu ứng dụng sản phẩm theo những cơ địa của từng người

Giá 255.000 đ MUA NGAY
Nguồn: Kem Dưỡng Ẩm Avene Cicalfate Mờ Sẹo Thâm


----------



## phương anh (20/8/20)

Sucralfate 1%: Hoạt chất có dạng vi hạt siêu mịn giúp phục hồi da, kích thích làm mới làn da, giúp sức thực hiện lành sẹo và vết thương


----------



## amy le (4/11/20)

phù hợp với mọi loại da à bạn


----------

